# The Heinlein Maneuver



## Steerpike (Oct 3, 2012)

This link has a story about Heinlein and Theodore Sturgeon, and a letter Heinlein wrote to Sturgeon, who was out of ideas for stories at the time. It's more just interesting and entertaining than direct advice on writing, so I'm putting it in chit chat:

Letters of Note: The Heinlein Maneuver


----------



## Ireth (Oct 3, 2012)

That is all kinds of awesome.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 3, 2012)

> A seeing-eye dog growing too old to do his work...


Those are possibly the saddest 11 words I have ever read...


----------



## Ireth (Oct 3, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> Those are possibly the saddest 11 words I have ever read...



Seconded. My heart also goes out to that poor kitty in Limbo.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 3, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Seconded. My heart also goes out to that poor kitty in Limbo.



Ah... sorry - highly allergic to cats...


----------



## Telcontar (Oct 3, 2012)

Heinlein was such a class act. One of my favorite people of all time.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey, I actually recognize the one that became "And Now the News" ("Once there was a man who could not stand it . . .") I've never read "The Other Man", though.


----------



## bjza (Oct 4, 2012)

It seems like this letter must be the basis for a short story anthology by now...


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this!

I wonder and I wish there were some list of stories that actually came out of this letter. Many writers must have read it by now, and more than a few of the ideas must have made it into stories.

At first glance just giving away ideas like this seems so very generous to do - after all, are not our ideas our greatest asset? But more than a few writers and creatives of all types soon come to a place where we have more ideas thatn we could ever work on in one lifetime. Or they are ideas that we just don't feel like being able to tackle in a manner that is appropriate... I know I have had a few ideas that I'd rather see *someone* work into a full story than gather mould in my own little head


----------

